# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  نقوش حناء روعة

## لحن الخلود

حناء من جد رائع اتمنى يعجبكم 











اتمنى يعجبكم

----------


## أسرار الليل

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو
يهبلوووووووووووووووووووووو
ودي اسويهم في عرس أختي نصهم ونص الثاني في عرس أختي الثانيه إذا انخطبت هههههه
بس من جد حلوين مره 
يسلمووو خيتوو

----------


## لحن الخلود

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> يهبلوووووووووووووووووووووو
> ودي اسويهم في عرس أختي نصهم ونص الثاني في عرس أختي الثانيه إذا انخطبت هههههه
> بس من جد حلوين مره 
> يسلمووو خيتوو



 


الي يهبل مرورك الحلو 
خلاص اختاري ايهم تبي وتعالي احنيك انا                  :wink: 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<شافت حالها تعرف تمسك العصارة قالت تعرف ماعلينا 
 نورتيني الليل بمروك           :embarrest:

----------


## مها 2008

واااااااااااااااااو روووووووووووووعه 
اجنان وهبلوووووووون متعوب عليه
بس اكثرمن حلوووووووووو
تسلمين علي هذا انقل
دمت بخير
تحياتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مرررررررره يهبل حلو 
يعطيكِ الف عافية خيتو
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

نقووش حلوة .. لكني مااحب الحناء.. يعني مو مااحبه
يملل .. اتذكر اخر مرة سويت لي نقش من 8 سنوات في زواج اختي ..
والله يملل .. 
مشكورة خيوه على النقل..

----------


## زهور الامل

سلموووو لحن الخلود
نقوشات تهبل وكشخه 
بس للأسف ما احب الحناء 
يعطيك العافيه 
دوم بنتظار الجديد

----------


## نور الهدى

*

*


*روووووووعه*


*يسلمو خيتو* 

*احب الحنا يا ربي* 

*حمصتيني الحين انتين*

----------


## همسات وله

واااااااااو 
ياسلام كلهم حلوين 
شوقتينا نتحنى 
بس المشكله توه مخلصه خطوبة اخوي 
وبعدنا ما طار الحنا اللي فينا 

يسلمو خيتي 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياااتي 
همسااات وله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني مشتهية اتحنا والحين اتحرمصوني

رهيب مرة

----------


## آخــر العنقود

كشوووخي الحنه 

روعه 

يسلمو 

تحياتي

----------


## أحلام يابسة

يااااااااااي

شي وربي


جا ببالي اتحنى <<< مدمنة حنا هع هع هع


عجبوني 

اذا جا على خير زواج ولد عمي السنة الجاية بسوي لي جذي بس على اخف شوي 


يسلمووووووووو


أحلام يابسة

----------


## سـ الليل ـكون

بـــجد روعــــة النقـــوش الحنــاء،،الحــــلو فيه أنــه زحمـــه واجـــد..
تــــــسلمي أخـــتي لحــن الخلـود على النقوش الــروعه.. 

أخــتكِ..
سـ الليل ـكون

----------

